# New Pedigree Commercial - Superbowl



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

http://www.pedigree.com/03Adoption/superbowl/?CID=SB3648&zjxj=01400004W1465775W903W0


----------



## mkennels (Feb 12, 2008)

ok that was different


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

I frickin' love the Buffalo!!!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Watch Esther and her ostrich vid...lol


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I LOVE the pictures of the ostrich she has in her picture book!!

These are funny but I'm not sure they make a point.


----------



## emjworks05 (May 30, 2008)

What a stupid, funny commercial.


----------



## gslore (Dec 29, 2008)

I wish they had shown a picture of the Rhino getting bathed at the carwash...lol


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Sure makes you want to run right out and buy Pedigree, doesn't it? That made the super bowl list?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

It's supposed to promote adopting a dog.......

(I think they are keeping it light....because it's superbowl and all...)


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I got what they are trying to do - I just think it is not effective. I think people will talk later about how cute it was and forget what it was for.


----------

